# What Packard Bell model has a GA-8I945PM-RH



## robo5050 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello forum members,
I hope this thread is posted in the right forum;if not then I do not no any forum that it fits.
I bought a motherboard from an online computer related store,and need a few questions answered regarding this motherboard:Gigabyte GA-8I945PM-RH .
The first is to what model of Packard Bell computer does this motherboard 
belong??:
This motherboard did not come with driver c.d. or manual,and I found that this motherboard has a Packard Bell splash screen on boot-up;does anyone know the model so that I may find a driver download support site for this O.E.M. motherboard??:wave:

Thanks in advance for the reply!


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/?pn=PB74300101&g=1400


----------



## robo5050 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the link belfasteddie;I am now looking for a source for the restoration disk(Windows X P) that came with the Packard Bell S320 computer!
I have noticed not too many posts for Packard Bell restoration disk sources,so here is one that I hope to get a few replies!!:smile:


----------

